# PCGH: Neues Lesevorrats-Abo kombiniert Print und alle Digitalausgaben



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. April 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH: Neues Lesevorrats-Abo kombiniert Print und alle Digitalausgaben*

						In Zeiten von Home Office und Daheimbleiben-Aufrufe wäre es doch perfekt, die PCGH auf allen Kanälen ohne Aufpreis lesen zu können. Genau deshalb gibt es ab sofort das Lesevorrats-Abo für DVD und Magazin - mit einem Amazon-Gutschein als Bonus obendrauf.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH: Neues Lesevorrats-Abo kombiniert Print und alle Digitalausgaben*


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Sagt mal kann es sein, dass ihr uns Leser von physischen Zeitschriften unbedingt davon wegbekommen wollt?
Würdet ihr sagen, dass das lesen der Digitalausgabe auf einem 5,x" Smartphone die gleiche Qualität an Übersichtlichkeit und Darstellung bietet wie das Heft vor sich liegen zu haben?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. April 2020)

Wir testen doch keine 65-Zoll-Monitore, damit du dir das PDF auf einem Smartphone anguckst. 

Das Aktionsangebot kostet genauso wenig, wie das normale Prämien-Printabo und der Amazon-Gutschein ist sogar 5 Euro mehr wert. Du kritisierst hier also Geschenke, die gerade in der aktuellen bitte-nicht-einkaufen-geh-Zeit einen echten Vorteil bieten.

_edit: Schneller _


Wenn einer einen Grund zu meckern hat, dann ja wohl ich. Ich fühle mich unter Wert verkauft.!!!111elf


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann es sein, dass ihr uns Leser von physischen Zeitschriften unbedingt davon wegbekommen wollt?
> Würdet ihr sagen, dass das lesen der Digitalausgabe auf einem 5,x" Smartphone die gleiche Qualität an Übersichtlichkeit und Darstellung bietet wie das Heft vor sich liegen zu haben?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Wir "schenken" Printlesern den Digitalzugriff. Mehr ist da nicht. Und in aktuellen Zeiten, wo Bahnhofsbuchhandlungen geschlossen haben, ist das doch nicht verkehrt? 

Deine Frage ist natürlich rhetorisch. Das wird nie passieren.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2020)

Na ja, PCGH hat vermutlich das gleiche Probleme wie viele andere auch im Print Sektor.
Die Auflagen schwinden und man muss das mit neuen Angeboten erweitern um die Finanzierung des ganzen Magazins sicher zu stellen.
Stört mich jetzt auch nicht. Immerhin bekommt man einen Mehrwert.
Die Print Ausgabe ist ja immer noch sehr gut und die digitalen Angebote sind immer einen Blick wert. Von daher machen sie alles richtig.


----------



## Gaetor (3. April 2020)

Bedeutet das jetzt das jeder Abonnent des Print-Magazins auch den freien Onlinezugang hat? Also das was bis vor kurzem zwölf Euro extra gekostet hat? 
Wenn ja, was bedeutet das für jene die ein entsprechendes Abo in der letzten Zeit abgeschlossen haben? 
Ist das dauerhaft oder nur eine befristete Aktion?


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Des weiteren würde mich interessieren ob ich mein Printabo erst kündigen muss um das andere abzuschließen, oder wird es einfach umgewandelt und läuft weiter?

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2020)

Gaetor schrieb:


> Bedeutet das jetzt das jeder Abonnent des Print-Magazins auch den freien Onlinezugang hat? Also das was bis vor kurzem zwölf Euro extra gekostet hat?
> Wenn ja, was bedeutet das für jene die ein entsprechendes Abo in der letzten Zeit abgeschlossen haben?
> Ist das dauerhaft oder nur eine befristete Aktion?



Jeder Printabonnent bekommt "im Laufe des Aprils" die Info, wie er die Digitalfeatures nutzen kann, ja. Und das kostet eben nichts mehr extra. Dauerhaft.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Des weiteren würde mich interessieren ob ich mein Printabo erst kündigen muss um das andere abzuschließen, oder wird es einfach umgewandelt und läuft weiter?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk



Nein, kündigen musst Du nicht. Du wirst im Laufe des Aprils über die Zusatz-Features informiert.


----------



## 4thVariety (3. April 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wir testen doch keine 65-Zoll-Monitore, damit du dir das PDF auf einem Smartphone anguckst.



Das wäre ja wie Soundkarten in einem Printmagazin testen.


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Das ist selbstverständlich eine schöne Idee, aber geht so nicht aus dem Artikel hervor. Da steht: "Wer also das klassische Printabo bestellt, bekommt nun auch alle digitalen PCGH-Inhalte mit dazu. Und das sind nicht gerade Peanuts."

Also nichts von wegen, wer es schon hat. Sondern wer es erst noch bestellt. Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum ihr oben meintet ich würde irgendwas kritisieren (dem war nämlich nicht so).

Bitte macht das im der News noch etwas deutlicher.

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Birdy84 (3. April 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Nein, kündigen musst Du nicht. Du wirst im Laufe des Aprils über die Zusatz-Features informiert.


----------



## XD-User (3. April 2020)

Seit 2011 in der Mittelstufe ein dauerhafte Leser, ob so am Kiosk gekauft oder seit mehreren Jahren wieder als echter Abonnent. 

So eine Aktion ist natürlich klasse 
Müsste ich mir nur ein entsprechendes Tablet holen um die dann auch mal digital lesen zu können, oder eben als PDF am PC 

Danke PCGH


----------



## cutterslade1234 (3. April 2020)

Juhu, bin schon Abonnent der ersten Stunde und dann kann ich endlich meine meine Print aus PDF lesen  vielen Dank PCGH


----------



## Norisk699 (3. April 2020)

Frage: Werden alle Magazine im Computec-Verlag entsprechend umgestellt?
Ich bin seit Beginn bzw. seit vielen Jahren Abonnent von PC Games, PCGH und N-Zone und habe vor langer Zeit schon alle Magazine zusätzlich zu Print auch auf Digital upgegraded und wenn ich mir künftig so viel Geld sparen würde, könnte ich mit gutem Gewissen die Widescreen oder SFT auch noch als Abo holen, sozusagen für das gesparte Geld... (man muss es sich nur schön rechnen...ihr kennt das ja)  ...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. April 2020)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ist selbstverständlich eine schöne Idee, aber geht so nicht aus dem Artikel hervor. Da steht: "Wer also das klassische Printabo bestellt, bekommt nun auch alle digitalen PCGH-Inhalte mit dazu. Und das sind nicht gerade Peanuts."
> 
> Also nichts von wegen, wer es schon hat. Sondern wer es erst noch bestellt. Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum ihr oben meintet ich würde irgendwas kritisieren (dem war nämlich nicht so).
> 
> ...



*Wichtig: Es ist auch geplant, dass alle bisherigen Print-Abonnenten Zugriff auf die Digitalausgaben von PCGH bekommen. In den kommenden Tagen und Wochen sollen hier die entsprechenden Weichen gestellt werden, damit die bestehenden Print-Abonnenten Zugriff auf diesen Service bekommen. Wer bisher ein Kombiabonnement besitzt, bekommt in Zukunft den Service ebenfalls ohne Aufpreis. Wir bitten um etwas Geduld, bis unser Dienstleister die notwendigen Änderungen vorgenommen hat.*


----------



## Cleriker (3. April 2020)

Ich danke vielmals. Vor allem für eure echt schnellen Reaktionen auf das hier geschriebene.  

Gesendet von meinem HTC U12+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## brazzjazz (3. April 2020)

Gibt es denn mittlerweile ein Heftarchiv aller Ausgaben als PDF? Und bei welchen Abos hat man Zugriff darauf? Es wurde nicht ganz klar, ob mit den Digitalausgaben stets nur diejenigen ab Abo-Abschluss, oder vielleicht ein Jahr zurück gemeint sind. Ich würde aber gerne mal die Hefte von früher lesen, weil ich die jetzt nicht 20 Jahre gebunkert habe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. April 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH: Neues Lesevorrats-Abo kombiniert Print und alle Digitalausgaben*


Sehr schöne Sache, DANKE!


----------



## Rowen (3. April 2020)

Bin schon lange Abonnent und sage herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

brazzjazz schrieb:


> Ich würde aber gerne mal die Hefte von früher lesen, weil ich die jetzt nicht 20 Jahre gebunkert habe.



Das wäre tatsächlich interessant für Quarantänezeiten. PCGH-Retroausgaben! 
Für nen Aufpreis einschließlich der netten Damenstimme, die in den Videos immer die Retrospektive einspricht? Die Klarinettenjingle dazu krieg ich auch so hin.


----------



## claster17 (3. April 2020)

Könntet ihr bitte den riesigen blinkenden Banner auf der Hauptseite entfernen?
Als Digitalabonnent hab ich sowieso kein Interesse an riesigen Papierstapeln und jetzt brauch ich trotz Abo immer noch einen Adblocker.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (3. April 2020)

brazzjazz schrieb:


> Gibt es denn mittlerweile ein Heftarchiv aller Ausgaben als PDF? Und bei welchen Abos hat man Zugriff darauf? Es wurde nicht ganz klar, ob mit den Digitalausgaben stets nur diejenigen ab Abo-Abschluss, oder vielleicht ein Jahr zurück gemeint sind. Ich würde aber gerne mal die Hefte von früher lesen, weil ich die jetzt nicht 20 Jahre gebunkert habe.



Ja im Computec-Shop als Jahresausgaben mit guten 1500 Seiten (so um den Dreh).
Man hat auf diese mit dem Digitalabo Zugriff - also auch bald mit dem analogen Abo.
Vielen Dank PCGH


----------



## brazzjazz (3. April 2020)

KoteletTor schrieb:


> Ja im Computec-Shop als Jahresausgaben mit guten 1500 Seiten (so um den Dreh).
> Man hat auf diese mit dem Digitalabo Zugriff - also auch bald mit dem analogen Abo.
> Vielen Dank PCGH



Hmm, nee, ich würde gerne mal jede bisherige Ausgabe als separates PDF haben. GameStar hat das super gemacht. Bei PCGH scheint das unnötig kompliziert zu sein.


----------



## Arcbound (3. April 2020)

Endlich! Das hatte ich mir ja schon bei der Einführung damals gewünscht.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (3. April 2020)

brazzjazz schrieb:


> Hmm, nee, ich würde gerne mal jede bisherige Ausgabe als separates PDF haben. GameStar hat das super gemacht. Bei PCGH scheint das unnötig kompliziert zu sein.



Ist es aber nicht:
Die Titelseite ist mit Sprunglinks zu den einzelnen Ausgaben versehen und wenn man einen bestimmten Artikel sucht, ist dieser mit der Suchfunktion schnell gefunden. Durch die Jahresausgabe ist Letzteres effizienter als bei Einzelausgaben


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das wäre tatsächlich interessant für Quarantänezeiten. PCGH-Retroausgaben!
> Für nen Aufpreis einschließlich der netten Damenstimme, die in den Videos immer die Retrospektive einspricht? Die Klarinettenjingle dazu krieg ich auch so hin.



Gab es nicht mal eine Ausgabe, bei der alle früheren Ausgaben als PDF dabei waren? 
Muss aber schon ein paar Jahre her sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. April 2020)

Alle Ausgaben glaub ich nicht, das Jahresarchiv gabs glaub ich schon öfter mal auf der DVD.


----------



## Threshold (3. April 2020)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Alle Ausgaben glaub ich nicht, das Jahresarchiv gabs glaub ich schon öfter mal auf der DVD.



Das Jahresarchiv gibt es ja immer 1x jährlich. Aber ich meine mal gesehen zu haben, dass es auch mehrer Jahre mal als PDF gab.
Thilo weiß das sicher genau.


----------



## nibi030 (3. April 2020)

Ein dickes Danke! Eigentlich lese ich Print kaum noch, aber in diesen Zeiten ist nunmal auch vieles anders. Ich sehe es auch als Support an euch und das aktuelle Angebot war mal ein wirklich schönes Angebot!

Vor allem das digital und plus kostenlos dabei war, hat mich dann überzeugt.


----------



## Norisk699 (3. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Jahresarchiv gibt es ja immer 1x jährlich. Aber ich meine mal gesehen zu haben, dass es auch mehrer Jahre mal als PDF gab.
> Thilo weiß das sicher genau.



Vor einigen Jahren waren mal in einer Ausgabe ALLE alten Jahre auf DVD dabei. Bei mir jetzt auf der in meinen Archiv ��


----------



## brazzjazz (3. April 2020)

Naja gut, wir reden über die letzten Jahre, aber gibt es ein Jahresarchiv 2000, 2001, 2002 etc.?


----------



## MikolajPL (3. April 2020)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Frage: Werden alle Magazine im Computec-Verlag entsprechend umgestellt?


Entsprechende Banner habe ich auch auf den Seiten buffed.de + pcgames.de gesehen. Ich vermute diese Umstellung erfolgt für alle Produkte im Computec-Verlag.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (3. April 2020)

brazzjazz schrieb:


> Naja gut, wir reden über die letzten Jahre, aber gibt es ein Jahresarchiv 2000, 2001, 2002 etc.?



Ja


----------



## Quat (3. April 2020)

Sehr schön! ... und ich wollte schon kündigen, weil mir die Schrift im Heft langsam zu klein wird.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. April 2020)

Quat schrieb:


> Sehr schön! ... und ich wollte schon kündigen, weil mir die Schrift im Heft langsam zu klein wird.



Interessant, denn wir haben Abstände und Schriftgröße erst vor einiger Zeit überarbeitet (bei Rand-Elementen und Testtabellen). Findest du's immer noch zu klein und gedrängt? Vergleich bitte mal eine aktuelle Ausgabe mit beispielsweise vor zwei Jahren. Derartiges Feedback ist immer willkommen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Palmdale (3. April 2020)

Ich danke den roten Eminenzen für das Upgrade


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. April 2020)

MikolajPL schrieb:


> Entsprechende Banner habe ich auch auf den Seiten buffed.de + pcgames.de gesehen. Ich vermute diese Umstellung erfolgt für alle Produkte im Computec-Verlag.



PCGH, PCG und Buffed/MMORE, ja.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. April 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Jahresarchiv gibt es ja immer 1x jährlich. Aber ich meine mal gesehen zu haben, dass es auch mehrer Jahre mal als PDF gab.
> Thilo weiß das sicher genau.



Das Jahresarchiv kommt einmal in Jahr auf die DVD. Und zum zehnjährigen (oder so) haben wir mal ein größeres Archiv gemacht.
Aber wie beschrieben, im Shop sind alle Hefte entweder als Archive mit Suchfunktion-/Sprungmarke oder als Einzelheft.


----------



## Quat (4. April 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Vergleich bitte mal eine aktuelle Ausgabe mit beispielsweise vor zwei Jahren. Derartiges Feedback ist immer willkommen.


Hab mir mal die 01/18 geschnappt. Ja es ist im Vergleich deutlich besser geworden.
Und tatsächlich, vor 2 Jahren hab ich Seiten, die nur mit Tabellen gefüllt waren, garnicht mehr beachtet. Oder, um bei der 01/18 zu bleiben, die Konsolenbilder von „Wie man an Wine kommt”, ... sowas strängt mich echt an, zu lang und zu viel Bildschirmzeit halt. Wenn ich in solche Seiten rein zoomen könnte, wär schon cool!


----------



## Freakless08 (4. April 2020)

Wäre sowas eigentlich auch als epub umsetzbar, statt einer starren PDF?
Dann würden sich die Texte wenigstens an den Bildschirm anpassen und man könnte z.B. die Schriftgröße/art selbst an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen.


----------



## Christoph1717 (4. April 2020)

falls jedand Intresse hat, da ist das alte Archiv zu finden (habe selbt eine menge Hefte und PDF auf der HDD grifbereit liegen):
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-G...CGH-11-2015-Magazin-DVD-Download-PDF-1173081/


> Gratis gibt's aus diesem Anlass auf jeden Fall 10 Jahre PCGH-Archivausgaben von 2000 bis 2010


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. April 2020)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wäre sowas eigentlich auch als epub umsetzbar, statt einer starren PDF?
> Dann würden sich die Texte wenigstens an den Bildschirm anpassen und man könnte z.B. die Schriftgröße/art selbst an die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen.



Dafür haben wir ja eigentlich die App- bzw. Web-App-Versionen (epaper.pcgh.de).


----------



## DannyL (5. April 2020)

Ist denn die DPV noch für  die Abo-Verwaltung zuständig? Ich bin Ende letzten Jahres umgezogen und habe leider etwas zu spät meine Adressdaten im Abo-Shop  geändert - hat bei der Gamestar gereicht. Nur gebracht hat es noch nicht. Nun hab ich vor knapp 2 Wochen auch noch eine Email auf mein damalig bestätigtes Abo geschrieben, aber seitdem keine Rückmeldung noch ein Heft.

Gruß
Danny


----------



## Basileukum (5. April 2020)

Ihr lustigen Hunde, hab gleich mal n Abo geordert. So geht Werbung.


----------



## DWUniversal (5. April 2020)

..auch bestellt!


----------



## Vallaria (5. April 2020)

Habe das Abo auch sofort geordert. Bis auf zwei Punkte bin ich auch wirklich zufrieden:

Leider sind die PDFs in der App teilweise unscharf (ich schaue auf dem iPad Pro 10,5“) wurde ja auch schon oft genug kritisiert. 

Werbung ist bei mir auf dem iPad zum Teil auch noch vorhanden. Euer CMS gehört sich Mal grundlegend überarbeitet.


----------



## Longknife (6. April 2020)

... das geht nich gut auf einem Apfel "Das weis man doch!"
Gruss von einem Ruhte Anhänger.

PS: es gibt doch ein "Neues" Addon für den ollen Apfel - schon installiert?
        oder war das sogar eine Neue App? Weis das nicht mehr so genau  ...


----------



## lenne0815 (6. April 2020)

Tolles Angebot, gleich abgeschlossen, habt ihr euch mehr als verdient !


----------



## Basileukum (6. April 2020)

lenne0815 schrieb:


> Tolles Angebot, gleich abgeschlossen, habt ihr euch mehr als verdient !



Ja, machen echt n lustigen Job. Und auch gut. Das Digitalabo kannst dann auch gleich aktivieren, das wurde gut gelöst. 

Und das Magazin liest sich halt doch besser als online, ist halt so. Kannst auch mal was anstreichen und mit arbeiten, macht Sinn. Was ich richtig gut fand war das Erklärbarheft zu "Wie funktiert der PC" oder so. Und da merkst halt, daß se schon gut Infos sammeln und dann rausgeben. Sehe ich jetzt in der Breite in Deutschland nirgendwo anders, obwohl es natürlich auch andere gute Informationsquellen gibt.


----------



## Mr_MacGyver (6. April 2020)

Dann mach ich auch mal ein Abo, ohne DVD.  Sowas hat zwar noch mein Laptop so ein Laufwerk, aber im pc ist keins. Da muss man euch ja auch unterstützen, und mit so einem angebot wird einem ja das auch schön leicht gemacht. Top


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. April 2020)

Ein riesiges "Daumen hoch" an alle Unterstützer! 

Beste Grüße von einem, der gerade noch an einem Online-Special für morgen feilt,
Raff


----------



## Firefox83 (7. April 2020)

Guten Morgen!

Sounds good!!! 

ich habe ein Print Flexi-Abo, bedeutet in dem Fall, dass ich nicht vom Angebot profitieren werde? Müsste ich in meinem Fall kündigen und neu das Aktionspaket abschliessen oder soll ich mit der Computec Kontakt aufnehmen?

was ich aber nach wie vor nicht verstehe, wieso bekommen die reinen Print Abonnenten nicht Online-Zugriff auf die DVD Inhalte? Die Spiele auf der DVD sind mir dabei unwichtig, und eine DVD ist doch nicht mehr zeitgemäss...

Grüsse und weiter so PCGH!


----------



## nibi030 (7. April 2020)

Wisst ihr was noch fehlt? Die Möglichkeit das jemanden schenken zu können... Würde es liebend gerne einem Freund schenken der auf Kurzarbeit gehen musste.


----------



## metalmaster123 (7. April 2020)

das wird auch mal Zeit. Seit Erstausgabe dabei, irgenwann Abo gemacht und ärgere mich schon ne Weile nicht obligatorisch für den Digitalkram dabei zu sein, so Ausgabe als pdf, mal ein nettes Spiel (in Zeiten des Epicstores eh egal) oder wat wes ich...


----------



## hm1 (7. April 2020)

Hallo,

was wirklich fehlt ist ein Heftversion ohne Datenträger jedoch mit Zugang zu den selbst-produzierten Diskinhalten. Die Vollversionen interessieren mich selten. Die Videos bezüglich Lautstärkenverleiche sind ok, aber naja, auch darauf kann ich verzichten... Ich kaufe in der Regel 1x pro Jahr die Version mit DVD und zwar nur wenn das Heftarchiv vom Vorjahr enthalten ist. Das schließt für mich beide Abos aus (mit/ohne DVD)...

Gut jetzt gibts die Digitalversionen gratis dazu (hoffenlich DRM-frei als druckbares PDF?). - Aber Corona bedingt habe ich bereits 2 Ausgaben aus 2020 verpasst... Hilft mir also auch nicht...

Was mich bisher vom Abo zurückschrecken lässt ist die Shopseite die nicht viel Information hergibt:


 Beim 12 Monat Abo steht "_Extra: Bei Bankeinzug gibt es zwei Ausgaben KOSTENLOS!_". Heißt das ich bekomme nun 14 Ausgaben anstatt 12?
 laut AGB: "_Kündigungen bedürfen der Schriftform_" und eine andere Seite sagt man soll anrufen. Sorry, aber das geht in 2020 wirklich nicht mehr... Wenn ich ein Abo online per Klick abschließe, möchte ich es auch online per Klick wieder kündigen können. Ich möchte dabei weder mit jemanden reden noch etwas ausdrucken/unterschreiben/einscannen. - Das ist der Grund warum ich seit 20+ Jahren keinerlei Zeitungsabos mehr habe!
 für mich ist das 3 Monate Miniabo am interessantesten, dass gerne solange weiterlaufen darf wie Corona wütet. - Es klingt so wie wenn das Abo nach 3 Monaten auf das Flexabo umgestellt wird (steht aber nicht wirklich da). Gut, aber da sind die neuen Digitalinhalte dann nicht enthalten, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. April 2020)

DannyL schrieb:


> Ist denn die DPV noch für  die Abo-Verwaltung zuständig? Ich bin Ende letzten Jahres umgezogen und habe leider etwas zu spät meine Adressdaten im Abo-Shop  geändert - hat bei der Gamestar gereicht. Nur gebracht hat es noch nicht. Nun hab ich vor knapp 2 Wochen auch noch eine Email auf mein damalig bestätigtes Abo geschrieben, aber seitdem keine Rückmeldung noch ein Heft.
> 
> Gruß
> Danny



Ja, computec@dpv.de ist immer noch korrekt soweit.



Firefox83 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Sounds good!!!
> 
> ...



Wir arbeiten daran, dass im Laufe des April alle Printabos den Digitalvorteil bekommen.



nibi030 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was noch fehlt? Die Möglichkeit das jemanden schenken zu können... Würde es liebend gerne einem Freund schenken der auf Kurzarbeit gehen musste.



Wir arbeiten daran, dass im Laufe des April alle Printabos den Digitalvorteil bekommen. 



hm1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was wirklich fehlt ist ein Heftversion ohne Datenträger jedoch mit Zugang zu den selbst-produzierten Diskinhalten. Die Vollversionen interessieren mich selten. Die Videos bezüglich Lautstärkenverleiche sind ok, aber naja, auch darauf kann ich verzichten... Ich kaufe in der Regel 1x pro Jahr die Version mit DVD und zwar nur wenn das Heftarchiv vom Vorjahr enthalten ist. Das schließt für mich beide Abos aus (mit/ohne DVD)...
> 
> ...



Sehr, sehr viele Fragen.  

Ganz offen: Ein Magazin mit den DVD-Inhalten als Download gibt es wohl erst, wenn sich die DVD-Ausgabe wirtschaftlich nicht mehr lohnt. Das ist nicht so ganz trivial, weil wir ja in der Lage sein müssten, Printeinzelkäufer vernünftig zu erkennen.

Wo genau siehst Du denn die Bankeinzugsinfo? Link wäre toll.
Schriftform: Ja, da habe ich leider keine Aktien drin. Ich bin da bei Dir, was das Thema angeht.
Beim 3-Monats-Abo geht es ohne Zutun weiter, aber man kann wohl jederzeit wieder kündigen.


----------



## nibi030 (8. April 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, computec@dpv.de ist immer noch korrekt soweit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thilo: was ich meinte ist nicht der digitale Vorteil, der steht mir bereits zur Verfügung.

Ich meinte, ich möchte gerne einem Freund das Abo schenken, dazu müsste aber die Laufzeit begrenzt sein ohne sich zu verlängern. Denkt ihr, ihr bekommt so etwas hin?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. April 2020)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Thilo: was ich meinte ist nicht der digitale Vorteil, der steht mir bereits zur Verfügung.
> 
> Ich meinte, ich möchte gerne einem Freund das Abo schenken, dazu müsste aber die Laufzeit begrenzt sein ohne sich zu verlängern. Denkt ihr, ihr bekommt so etwas hin?



Ich versuche mal, das herauszufinden. 

Ich kenne so ein Geschenkabo aber privat auch von vielen Magazinen, da gibt es eigentlich nie ein "hartes Ende-Abo". Aber wer weiß.


----------



## hm1 (8. April 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ganz offen: Ein Magazin mit den DVD-Inhalten als Download gibt es wohl erst, wenn sich die DVD-Ausgabe wirtschaftlich nicht mehr lohnt. Das ist nicht so ganz trivial, weil wir ja in der Lage sein müssten, Printeinzelkäufer vernünftig zu erkennen.


Ein Missverständnis . Ich meinte ich würde mir zum Print-Abo (ohne DVD) einen Zugang zu den selbstproduzierten DVD-Inhalten (inkl. dem jährlichen Heftarchiv) wünschen. Ich brauche die DVD-Version nämlich nur einmal im Jahr für die Ausgabe mit dem Jahresarchiv und bei einem Print-Abo ohne DVD müsste ich mir diese Ausgabe nochmals extra kaufen.

Alle nicht-Abonnenten haben ja die Wahl im Zeitschriftenhandel 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wo genau siehst Du denn die Bankeinzugsinfo? Link wäre toll.



steht immer in der Box links bei folgenden Jahresabos: (habe aber nicht alle Varianten durchgesehen)
Computec Shop
Computec Shop
Computec Shop
Computec Shop



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Schriftform: Ja, da habe ich leider keine Aktien drin. Ich bin da bei Dir, was das Thema angeht.
> Beim 3-Monats-Abo geht es ohne Zutun weiter, aber man kann wohl jederzeit wieder kündigen.



Meine Frage anders formuliert: Ist es vorgesehen, dass man nach dem 3 Monats-Miniabo, auf das Flexabo umgestellt wird und man damit auch den Digitalzugriff erhält? Dieses Abo interessiert mich nämlich am meisten, da ich nur diese Aboform frühestens nach Corona oder spätestens vor der nächsten Jahresarchiv-Ausgabe kündigen kann.


----------



## Waupee (8. April 2020)

Mir würde es schon reichen wenn ich mal das Aktuelle Heft + DVD überhaupt bekommen würde aber die Läden wo ich es sonst kaufe sind alle zur Zeit dicht bis auf Real in meiner Nähe, nur verkaufen die das Heft ohne DVD

und Aktuell haben sie noch die März Ausgabe 

Un das in unserer Hauptstadt 

Aber so schnell gebe ich nicht auf werde schon noch eine Ausgabe ergattern


----------



## kaepteniglo (9. April 2020)

Waupee schrieb:


> Mir würde es schon reichen wenn ich mal das Aktuelle Heft + DVD überhaupt bekommen würde aber die Läden wo ich es sonst kaufe sind alle zur Zeit dicht bis auf Real in meiner Nähe, nur verkaufen die das Heft ohne DVD
> 
> und Aktuell haben sie noch die März Ausgabe
> 
> ...


Dann ist ein Abo für dich doch das Beste.

Oder wenn es um einzelne Hefte geht, die kannst du bei Computec auch bestellen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Waupee (9. April 2020)

Alter Mann und seine Angewohnheiten


----------



## schpoki (9. April 2020)

Sooooo .... mein Abo ist abgeschlossen. 

Aber jetzt noch mal zum angesprochenen zeitlich begrenzten Geschenk-Abo. Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern das ich so was auch schon mal als Geschenk erhalten habe... aber von einen anderen Verlag und Zeitschrift.... 
Das ist meiner Meinung nach eine echte Lücke die von den Verlagen viel zu wenig genutzt wird. 
Ein Abo anbieten das jemand als Geschenk für jemand anderen abschließt und das dann nach 12 oder 24 Monaten automatisch endet es sei denn der Beschenkte wünscht eine Verlängerung auf eigene Kosten, sprich er schließt danach ein Abo ab bzw. verlängert das bestehende Geschenk-Abo.
Wäre das in der heutigen Modernen und voll Digitalisierten Zeit nicht möglich??


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. April 2020)

hm1 schrieb:


> Meine Frage anders formuliert: Ist es vorgesehen, dass man nach dem 3 Monats-Miniabo, auf das Flexabo umgestellt wird und man damit auch den Digitalzugriff erhält? Dieses Abo interessiert mich nämlich am meisten, da ich nur diese Aboform frühestens nach Corona oder spätestens vor der nächsten Jahresarchiv-Ausgabe kündigen kann.



Auch beim Mini-Abo sind wir dabei, die Digitalfunktionalität nachzureichen. Etwas Geduld. Dann klappt das auch.



Waupee schrieb:


> Mir würde es schon reichen wenn ich mal das Aktuelle Heft + DVD überhaupt bekommen würde aber die Läden wo ich es sonst kaufe sind alle zur Zeit dicht bis auf Real in meiner Nähe, nur verkaufen die das Heft ohne DVD
> 
> und Aktuell haben sie noch die März Ausgabe
> 
> ...



Die Webseite Mykiosk.de hilft Dir nicht? Da kannst Du Deine Adresse eingeben.


----------



## berd (10. April 2020)

Ich hätte noch ne doofe Frage 
Wenn ich mir das Abo kaufe, wird dann nur pcgameshardware.de werbefrei oder auch pcgames.de

Wäre cool, wenn es für beide Seiten gültig wär


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. April 2020)

berd schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ne doofe Frage
> Wenn ich mir das Abo kaufe, wird dann nur pcgameshardware.de werbefrei oder auch pcgames.de
> 
> Wäre cool, wenn es für beide Seiten gültig wär


PC Games hat sein eigens Abo. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. April 2020)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> PC Games hat sein eigens Abo.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



Ja, so ist das.


----------



## DKK007 (11. April 2020)

Warum kommt jetzt eigentlich jeden Tag die gleiche News?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum kommt jetzt eigentlich jeden Tag die gleiche News?



Wir möchten schon sicherstellen, dass das wirklich viele mitbekommen.

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Palmdale (14. April 2020)

Aloha. Die Freischaltung für Inhaber von Werbefrei & Print Abo ist ja noch nicht erfolgt, gibt's vielleicht schon ein grobes Zeitfenster?


----------



## Soulblader (14. April 2020)

Ich habe das Abo nicht direkt über Computec sondern einen anderen Dienstleister schon ca. 10 Jahre wie sieht da den aus ? Habe ich dann auch auf die Digitalversion Zugriff ?


----------



## Basileukum (17. April 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum kommt jetzt eigentlich jeden Tag die gleiche News?



Ja hoffentlich. Damit mehr Leute hier auch Geld liegen lassen, dann können wir auch weiterhin diese Seite lesen. Oder meinst Du die bekommen ihre Ausgaben von Mutti Merkel oder dem Weihnachtsmann erstattet?  Wie ein Kind, unglaublich.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. April 2020)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Aloha. Die Freischaltung für Inhaber von Werbefrei & Print Abo ist ja noch nicht erfolgt, gibt's vielleicht schon ein grobes Zeitfenster?



Ich muss da leider noch etwas um Geduld bitten.




Soulblader schrieb:


> Ich habe das Abo nicht direkt über Computec sondern einen anderen Dienstleister schon ca. 10 Jahre wie sieht da den aus ? Habe ich dann auch auf die Digitalversion Zugriff ?



Ich wüsste aktuell nicht, was dagegen spricht, aber stay tuned!


----------



## Hills1975 (1. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich muss da leider noch etwas um Geduld bitten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird man den heute das noch hinbekommen? Meine ist ja Feiertag und so.

Würde gern die neue lesen wollen, leider wird mir die immer noch nicht angezeigt.


----------



## nibi030 (6. Mai 2020)

Mal ne andere Frage: ihr schreibt alle Digitalausgaben, allerdings sind die Sonderausgaben bei mir alle weiterhin kostenpflichtig.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (6. Mai 2020)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: ihr schreibt alle Digitalausgaben, allerdings sind die Sonderausgaben bei mir alle weiterhin kostenpflichtig.



Die Sonderhefte sind in dem Abo nicht enthalten, da kein "All in One" Abo gibt. Die jeweiligen ausgaben können bei Interesse seperat erworben werden. Für die analoge Version spart man mit einem Abo das Porto oder eben digital


----------



## nibi030 (6. Mai 2020)

KoteletTor schrieb:


> Die Sonderhefte sind in dem Abo nicht enthalten, da kein "All in One" Abo gibt. Die jeweiligen ausgaben können bei Interesse seperat erworben werden. Für die analoge Version spart man mit einem Abo das Porto oder eben digital



Sprichst du im Namen von PCGH?! Wenn ja, dann wäre das hier irreführend: 





> PCGH: Neues Lesevorrats-Abo kombiniert Print und alle Digitalausgaben



alle ist alle und nicht fast alle, außer...

Wenn du nicht von PCGH bist, dann verstehe ich den Kommentar nicht.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (6. Mai 2020)

nibi030 schrieb:


> Sprichst du im Namen von PCGH?! Wenn ja, dann wäre das hier irreführend:
> 
> alle ist alle und nicht fast alle, außer...
> 
> Wenn du nicht von PCGH bist, dann verstehe ich den Kommentar nicht.



Ich bin nicht von der PCGH.
Ich beziehe das Digitale und Analoge Abo seit einigen Jahren, sodass ich eine hohe Erfahrung habe welche Inhalte in den jeweiligen Abos verfügbar sind. Das Lesevorratsabo ist eine preiswertere Version von der genannten Kombination aus Digital und Print, somit sind dessen Inhalte identisch.
Wieso sollten Teile der Community nicht auf Deine Fragen antworten dürfen..
In dem Artikel sind die Inhalte genau aufgeführt, welche in dem Abo enthalten sind:

Lesevorrat:
&#8226; Alle Monatsausgaben Print
&#8226; Alle Monatsausgaben Digital (PDF, Apps)
&#8226; Werbefrei surfen
&#8226; Alle PCGH-Plus-Artikel
&#8226; Amazon-Gutschein

Die Definition einer Überschrift:
Eine Überschrift ist im Allgemeinen die möglichst kurze, prägnante Bezeichnung für ein Werk oder einen Abschnitt. [Wikipedia]


----------



## nibi030 (7. Mai 2020)

KoteletTor schrieb:


> Wieso sollten Teile der Community nicht auf Deine Fragen antworten dürfen..




boa... weil du schlicht nicht mein Vertragspartner bist und die Frage damit nicht an dich gerichtet war?!!!


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (7. Mai 2020)

nibi030 schrieb:


> boa... weil du schlicht nicht mein Vertragspartner bist und die Frage damit nicht an dich gerichtet war?!!!



Ich bitte dies zu Entschuldigen - ich wollte lediglich weiterhelfen


----------



## Zsinj (11. Mai 2020)

Letzte Woche kam die Bestätigung der Umstellung auf das das Lesevorrats-Abo. 
*Wie lange dauert es bis die "Digital" Inhalte freigeschaltet werden? *
Weder über Computec noch über die App sind die Digitalen Inhalte bisher verfügbar. 
PCGH+ funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Specht2338 (12. Mai 2020)

nibi030 schrieb:


> boa... weil du schlicht nicht mein Vertragspartner bist und die Frage damit nicht an dich gerichtet war?!!!



Sei doch froh, dass dir geholfen wird. Wenn du Kontakt mit deinem "Vertragspartner" haben willst, ist ein Forum wohl der falsche Weg.




hm1 schrieb:


> Beim 12 Monat Abo steht "_Extra: Bei Bankeinzug gibt es zwei Ausgaben KOSTENLOS!_". Heißt das ich bekomme nun 14 Ausgaben anstatt 12?
> laut AGB: "_Kündigungen bedürfen der Schriftform_" und eine andere Seite sagt man soll anrufen. Sorry, aber das geht in 2020 wirklich nicht mehr... Wenn ich ein Abo online per Klick abschließe, möchte ich es auch online per Klick wieder kündigen können. Ich möchte dabei weder mit jemanden reden noch etwas ausdrucken/unterschreiben/einscannen. - Das ist der Grund warum ich seit 20+ Jahren keinerlei Zeitungsabos mehr habe!





Es gibt doch mittlerweile ein Gesetz, das besagt, dass alle Abos, die man online abschließt, auch online kündigen können muss.
Und ja, du bekommst 14 Ausgaben.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (12. Mai 2020)

Die Kündigung per Schriftform ist mit einer E-Mail bereits erfüllt, auch ohne Unterschrift.
Also mit einem Einzeiler..

..aber wieso sollte man das PCGH-Abo kündigen, sobald man die Qualität der Artikel erfahren hat? (rhetorische Frage)


----------



## Banana-GO (20. Mai 2020)

"Lesevorrats-Abo kombiniert Print und alle Digitalausgaben"? Na, so kann man seinen Print-Müll natürlich auch loswerden. Das Billy Regal freut's. Es rettet ein wenig vor seinem Aussterben.


----------



## Da_Obst (20. Mai 2020)

Ich bin froh dass es die Print-Ausgabe noch gibt. Wär ein schwarzer Tag für mich, wenn PCGH das Heft mal aus Kostengründen weg-rationalisieren muss. Ich lese Text viel lieber auf Papier als auf dem Bildschirm. 
Leider hat bei mir jetzt der einzige! Laden, in dem ich das Heft kaufen kann, dicht gemacht. 
Hab mir deswegen auch mal so ein Abo zugelegt. Hefte frei Haus geliefert bekommen und das ganze nochmal in digitaler Form für Unterwegs, was will man denn mehr.


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (20. Mai 2020)

Da_Obst schrieb:


> Ich bin froh dass es die Print-Ausgabe noch gibt. Wär ein schwarzer Tag für mich, wenn PCGH das Heft mal aus Kostengründen weg-rationalisieren muss. Ich lese Text viel lieber auf Papier als auf dem Bildschirm.



Geht mir Haar genau so 
Bei einer Zeitschrift hat man das haptische Gefühl des Papieres und des Blätterns..


----------



## Palmdale (20. Mai 2020)

Ein Datum für die Freischaltung gibts noch net, oda? Dacht scho mit den neuen Buttons wäre es jetz soweit


----------



## Zsinj (20. Mai 2020)

Palmdale schrieb:


> Ein Datum für die Freischaltung gibts noch net, oda? Dacht scho mit den neuen Buttons wäre es jetz soweit


Da scheint es wohl Schwierigkeiten zu geben 
Hab vor kurzem auf das Lesevorrats-Abo umgestellt und warte auch noch auf die "Digital" Freischaltung. Auf meine Rückfrage gab es bisher leider keine Reaktion. 
PCGH+ funktioniert derweil bestens.


----------



## brazzjazz (21. Mai 2020)

Also gibt es jetzt ein Heftarchiv, bei dem ich jede bisherige Ausgabe seit 2000 als PDF herunterladen kann? Und wenn ja, hat man beim Abschluss des Lesestoff-Abos Zugriff darauf?

Ich würde mich nämlich gerne durch die komplette PCGH-Historie von Magazin zu Magazin arbeiten, wenn das möglich ist.

Danke


----------



## Nebulus07 (22. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe eben ein HeftAbo online abgeschlossen und auch eine Bestellbestätigung von Computec bekommen... Meine Frage ist nun, muß ich noch was machen um nun die Hefte Online lesen zu können und die PLUS Artikel ?

Edit:

20 Minuten später ist die nächste Email gekommen und jetzt klappt alles.... Supi !


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Mai 2020)

brazzjazz schrieb:


> Also gibt es jetzt ein Heftarchiv, bei dem ich jede bisherige Ausgabe seit 2000 als PDF herunterladen kann? Und wenn ja, hat man beim Abschluss des Lesestoff-Abos Zugriff darauf?
> 
> Ich würde mich nämlich gerne durch die komplette PCGH-Historie von Magazin zu Magazin arbeiten, wenn das möglich ist.
> 
> Danke



Im Digitalabo hast Du soweit jede mögliche Ausgabe als PDF, teilweise als Jahresarchiv. Das gibt es dann im Webshop unter shop.computec.de


----------



## brazzjazz (22. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> ...


Kein deaktivierter Adblocker auf PCGH.de? Sauerei!!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (23. Mai 2020)

brazzjazz schrieb:


> Kein deaktivierter Adblocker auf PCGH.de? Sauerei!!



Falsche Anzeige, würde ich sagen. Wozu brauche ich einen Adblocker auf PCGH, wenn ich Digitalabonnent bin?


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Mai 2020)

Den Status "kein ad-block" muss man selbst aktivieren. Wird nur automatisch deaktiviert, wenn man doch ad-blocker nutzt. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G986B mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (26. Mai 2020)

Hier mal ein Update von meiner Seite:

Das Lesevorrats-Abo für Neu-Abonnenten gibt es nur noch wenige Tage in dieser Form. Ab dem 1.6. wird der Amazon-Gutschein nicht mehr angeboten, weshalb es sich also jetzt durchaus lohnen könnte, noch einmal über einen Aboabschluss nachzudenken. 

Für die bisherigen Kombi- und Print-Abonnenten erarbeiten wir weiter ein Konzept, wie sie an Digitalinhalte kommen. Dazu gibt es vermutlich Anfang Juli Neuigkeiten.
*Zwinker* Wer nicht warten möchte, sollte sich an computec@dpv.de wenden und sein Anliegen vortragen. *Zwinker*


----------



## BxBender (26. Mai 2020)

H3rr7w3rg schrieb:


> Geht mir Haar genau so
> Bei einer Zeitschrift hat man das haptische Gefühl des Papieres und des Blätterns..



Genau so ist es!

Ohne Print kein Abo, so sieht es aus.
Ich will bei der Arbeit während der Pause schmökern können, udn auch im Somemr schön voll fett äh fett und faul in der Sonne im Garten bruzzeln können, ohne Heft käme ich sonst gar nicht mehr in die Sonne.


----------



## BxBender (26. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Update von meiner Seite:
> 
> Das Lesevorrats-Abo für Neu-Abonnenten gibt es nur noch wenige Tage in dieser Form. Ab dem 1.6. wird der Amazon-Gutschein nicht mehr angeboten, weshalb es sich also jetzt durchaus lohnen könnte, noch einmal über einen Aboabschluss nachzudenken.
> 
> ...



Moin, Chef. 

Kannst du einem anderen alten Hasen mal kurz erzählen, wie das jetzt alles mit PCG und PCGH laufen soll?
Hier steht seit einigen Wochen, man wird als Print Abone.. (häh wie schreibt sich das?^^) "Heft-Festkäufer" bald automatisch auch auf kostenlose digitale Inhalte freigeschaltet?
Was hat es dann mit dem nun neuen Anliegen der Unterstützung für eure Seiten zu tun?
Wenn ich also automatisch digital umsonst dazu bekomme, bleibt mir also nur dei Wahl der freiwilligen Einmalzahlung, oder wie ist das nun gedacht?
Ich surfe derzeit ohne Addblocker, damit ihr Werbeeinnahmen generiert.
Zur Unterstützung würde ich ggf. dann ein onlineUpdate für 6 Euro jährlich(?) in Erwägung ziehen.
Aber wenn das in wenigen Wochen in meine jetzigen Abos eh integriert ist, und es müsste dann alles wieder umgemodelt werden, dann würde ich das gerne vorher geklärt haben.
Oder würdest du jetzt allen Print-Abo...(Mist, schon wieder..) -Inhabern (haha, rausgeredet!^^) empfehlen, da solange zu warten, bis ihr eure interne Umstellung abgeschlossen habt, und alle Unklarheiten beseitigt sind?
Danke für eine kurze Stellungnahme, vielleicht auch für alle einmal klar in der Newsmeldung wiedergegeben?


----------



## Cleriker (26. Mai 2020)

Dem schließe ich mich an. Was soll man als treuer Abonnent jetzt machen um alles lesen zu können und wann?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Mai 2020)

BxBender schrieb:


> Moin, Chef.
> 
> Kannst du einem anderen alten Hasen mal kurz erzählen, wie das jetzt alles mit PCG und PCGH laufen soll?
> Hier steht seit einigen Wochen, man wird als Print Abone.. (häh wie schreibt sich das?^^) "Heft-Festkäufer" bald automatisch auch auf kostenlose digitale Inhalte freigeschaltet?
> ...





Cleriker schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an. Was soll man als treuer Abonnent jetzt machen um alles lesen zu können und wann?



Also von "Automatik" war nie die Rede - bzw. wenn, dann wurde ich missverstanden, was natürlich mein Fehler ist.

Jeder, der aktuell reiner Print-Abonnent ist, sollte den Teil meines Kommentars lesen

*Zwinker* Wer nicht warten möchte, sollte sich an computec@dpv.de wenden und sein Anliegen vortragen. *Zwinker*​
Ihr habt doch sicher alle Handy- oder Internetverträge und da kann man ja zwischendurch als treuer Kunde schon anrufen... und sagen, dass man Digital gerne dazu hätte.

@BxBender: Die Supporter-Option, die Du da ansprichst, ist von allem losgelöst. Ja, da gibt es das werbefreie Surfen dafür, aber ja, wenn Du das Digitalabo dazu bekommst, brauchst Du das als Feature nicht.
Aber (einmalig) unterstützen kannst Du das ja trotzdem.

Hoffe, alle Unklarheit sind beseitigt.


----------



## BxBender (27. Mai 2020)

Danke Thilo.
Ich schreibe dann mal an die netten Herrschaften eine Mail.
Ansonsten gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man spätestens in 4 Wochen noch einmal eine große Ankündigung inkl. Spenden und Aboaufrüstoptionen raushaut, denn ihr erreicht mit einmaligem Themenpost eh längst nicht alle Leser in einem Stück.


----------



## QIX (30. Mai 2020)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Update von meiner Seite:
> 
> Das Lesevorrats-Abo für Neu-Abonnenten gibt es nur noch wenige Tage in dieser Form. Ab dem 1.6. wird der Amazon-Gutschein nicht mehr angeboten, weshalb es sich also jetzt durchaus lohnen könnte, noch einmal über einen Aboabschluss nachzudenken.



Steter (Werbe-)Tropfen höhlt den Stein! Ich bin Deinem Aufruf dann mal gefolgt, echt faires Angebot. Außerdem kommt dann mal wieder mein BD Laufwerk für die Disc zum Einsatz, welches eher nur der Vollständigkeit halber verbaut ist


----------



## nekro- (5. Juni 2020)

BxBender schrieb:


> Danke Thilo.
> Ich schreibe dann mal an die netten Herrschaften eine Mail.
> Ansonsten gehe ich mal davon aus, dass man spätestens in 4 Wochen noch einmal eine große Ankündigung inkl. Spenden und Aboaufrüstoptionen raushaut, denn ihr erreicht mit einmaligem Themenpost eh längst nicht alle Leser in einem Stück.



Mist, jetzt habe ich aufgrund meiner Krankheit es vergessen ein Abo abzuschließen, lohnt es sich noch bis Juli zu warten?
Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich Heft oder digital abonniere, denn auf dem Iphone ist es leider per APP nicht so toll zu lesen ziemlich unscharf das ganze


----------



## Parabellum08 (7. Juni 2020)

Wie lange dauert es eigentlich so im Schnitt , bis der Amazon Gutscheincode nach Geldeingang , übermittelt wird ?


----------



## Da_Obst (7. Juni 2020)

Parabellum08 schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es eigentlich so im Schnitt , bis der Amazon Gutscheincode nach Geldeingang , übermittelt wird ?



Eine allgemeingültige Antwort kann ich darauf zwar nicht geben, aber bei mir waren es ca. zwei Wochen.


----------



## Parabellum08 (8. Juni 2020)

OK, danke .


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (8. Juni 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt habe ich aufgrund meiner Krankheit es vergessen ein Abo abzuschließen, lohnt es sich noch bis Juli zu warten?
> Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich Heft oder digital abonniere, denn auf dem Iphone ist es leider per APP nicht so toll zu lesen ziemlich unscharf das ganze



Hallo,

Warum genau willst Du bis Juli warten?

Und natürlich gute Besserung!


----------



## nekro- (8. Juni 2020)

Dachte ich kann noch den Amazon Gutschein abgreifen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (9. Juni 2020)

nekro- schrieb:


> Dachte ich kann noch den Amazon Gutschein abgreifen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ah - aber den gab es nur noch im Mai.


----------



## Zwergi25 (10. Juni 2020)

Hallo 

Ich bin jetzt seit paar Tagen auch auf das Lesevorrats Abo umgestellt worden, allerdings finde ich nicht wo ich die Hefte Digital downloaden/anschauen kann, auch die vorherigen Hefte nicht.
Übersehe ich da jetzt was, oder passt bei meinen Einstellungen irgendwas nicht?
Wo kann ich die werbefreie Webseite einstellen? (Oder ist das automatisch?)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Juni 2020)

Zwergi25 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich bin jetzt seit paar Tagen auch auf das Lesevorrats Abo umgestellt worden, allerdings finde ich nicht wo ich die Hefte Digital downloaden/anschauen kann, auch die vorherigen Hefte nicht.
> Übersehe ich da jetzt was, oder passt bei meinen Einstellungen irgendwas nicht?
> Wo kann ich die werbefreie Webseite einstellen? (Oder ist das automatisch?)



Hallo,

da scheint einiges schiefgelaufen zu sein.

Im Shop siehst Du die PDFs unter Computec Shop und dann "meine digitalen Produkte".

Für die Werbefreiheit gibt es eine separate Mail, hast Du vielleicht mal im Spam-Order nachgeschaut?

So müsste das aussehen:
"Sie können künftig auch *werbefrei auf pcgh.de* surfen, dazu erhalten Sie nach der Bestellung eine gesonderte E-Mail zur Freischaltung. Sollte die E-Mail innerhalb der nächsten 2 Stunden nicht bei Ihnen ankommen, gehen Sie bitte auf: http://onlineabo.computec"


----------



## Zwergi25 (15. Juni 2020)

Hallo.

Also ich habe mich schon auf der computec Website registriert und meine Abo Nummer eingetragen und aktiviert. Es steht dort auch das ich aktiver Abonnement bin. 
Trotzdem gibt's unter "meine digitalen Produkte" nichts zum downloaden für mich.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Juni 2020)

Zwergi25 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Also ich habe mich schon auf der computec Website registriert und meine Abo Nummer eingetragen und aktiviert. Es steht dort auch das ich aktiver Abonnement bin.
> Trotzdem gibt's unter "meine digitalen Produkte" nichts zum downloaden für mich.



Da müsstest Du mir mal Deine Abonummer und Deinen Namen per PN schicken.


----------



## Zwergi25 (16. Juni 2020)

Nun Kann ich zugreifen, also hat sich das Problem erledigt 
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## kklinzhai (22. Juni 2020)

Die Info muss bei mir wohl untergegangen sein. Hätte ich da eine Mail bekommen müssen? Ich bin seit Jahren Printabonnent der DVD-Ausgabe habe jedoch leider keine Infos erhalten...

Edit: Ich hätte auch kein Problem ein paar Euro mehr dafür zu zahlen aber wie kann ich die Abo´s denn kombinieren wenn ich ein Lesevorrats-Abo haben möchte?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (22. Juni 2020)

kklinzhai schrieb:


> Die Info muss bei mir wohl untergegangen sein. Hätte ich da eine Mail bekommen müssen? Ich bin seit Jahr Printabonnent der DVD-Ausgabe habe jedoch leider keine Infos erhalten...
> 
> Edit: Ich hätte auch kein Problem ein paar Euro mehr dafür zu zahlen aber wie kann ich die Abo´s denn kombinieren wenn ich ein Lesevorrats-Abo haben möchte?



Hallo,

welche Info meinst Du? Das Lesevorrats-Abo? 

Ansonsten verweise ich für den Juli noch auf mein Statement oben:

"Jeder, der aktuell reiner Print-Abonnent ist, sollte den Teil meines Kommentars lesen

*Zwinker* Wer nicht warten möchte, sollte sich an computec@dpv.de wenden und sein Anliegen vortragen. *Zwinker*

Ihr habt doch sicher alle Handy- oder Internetverträge und da kann man ja zwischendurch als treuer Kunde schon anrufen... und sagen, dass man Digital gerne dazu hätte."


----------



## RaptorTP (14. Juli 2020)

uff ... auch eben als Printleser die App herunterladen und enttäuscht gewesen.
Die digitale Version wäre manchmal echt nützlich. Möchte aber auch nicht die Printausgabe missen.

Die Idee ist super. Könnte nur Print-Nutzer etwas verärgern. Denke ich.


----------



## bate999 (17. Oktober 2020)

Was genau bekommt man als reiner Printabonnement denn nun gratis, kostenlos, geschenkt?
Ich hatte Computec angeschrieben, aber dort weis keiner was davon. Man könnte zwar das Printabonnement mit der digital Version kombinieren, jedoch nicht kostenlos.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Oktober 2020)

bate999 schrieb:


> Was genau bekommt man als reiner Printabonnement denn nun gratis, kostenlos, geschenkt?
> Ich hatte Computec angeschrieben, aber dort weis keiner was davon. Man könnte zwar das Printabonnement mit der digital Version kombinieren, jedoch nicht kostenlos.



Hallo,

ich hatte ja im JUNI (!) geschrieben, dass man sich melden sollte. Das ist jetzt doch ein paar Monde her. Aktuell gibt es nur noch den Weg über das kostengünstige Upgrade. Bei Neuabos wird gleich ein Kombi-Abo als Standard angeboten.

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## bate999 (18. Oktober 2020)

Danke, dann war das nur eine Aktion gewesen. Ich sollte öfter im Forum lesen, damit ich sowas rechtzeitig entdecke. Bleibt alle gesund.


----------

